# Nissan 350z owners or past owners



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello,

Just wondering if there is any old mk1 TT owners who have now got a 350z or any 350z owners who now own a mk1 TT.

Im currently in a predicament of looking for a 350z or keeping the mk1.

Any experiences?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very quick but the rest of the car is crap.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

I nearly got an original 240Z many years ago.

But that probably doesn't help...!


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Get an insurance quote first i looked at getting one they wanted nearly £1700 as opposed to £500 for the 225 TT and im old 44..Nice car though.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

When I had my first TT went into the Datsun garage to have a look,shut the TT , clunk, just like a golf, had a look around the Datsun shut the door no clunk... That was enough for me... It's not very pretty either
If I was thinking of a change would look at boxsters or a Z4 ?


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

350z was on my list and to be honest it's a better driving and quicker car. But the interior and build quality were so lacking I just couldn't live with it.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the 350Z a lot and when I was changing my car last, I test drove one.

I like the look of them but not all of them, some seem to look better than others and you can't always put your finger on quite why. But that's like most cars I guess, including the TT.

When I sat in the car I noticed that the interior looked like it was made from recycled wheelie bins, it was awful. I think you'd get used to it but after getting straight out of the TT it was a real let down. Now that's not enough to put me off so I drove it. I sadly didn't get to drive it fast round any corners but did put my foot down in the straight and it didn't feel as fast as my TT which was a remapped 225.

With those things, along with the droning exhaust, I decided against it but I still have a liking of them and know that they are good cars and will have a more exciting handling character, just not for me. S2000 maybe but then they are without torque so that's a problem too.

Funnily enough, I ended up buying the V6 TT which is slower than both of them but the build quality, design and engine note are all better, in my opinion.

I think it depends what you're looking for, if it's time to move on from the TT then I think the 350Z is a very worthy replacement, in particular if you are looking for a more exciting driving feel. Get a good long test drive in one but maybe try a Z4 3.0, S2000 too because I think that along with the TT these cars are great too. If you can stretch to a Z4 Coupe even better to try out.

Or a QS


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Oranoco said:


> 350z was on my list and to be honest it's a better driving and quicker car. But the interior and build quality were so lacking I just couldn't live with it.


Stock for stock yes.

Having driven both, and I don't mean just a little test drive, I can honestly say the TT is in another league compared to the 350z. If you like NA engines, the TT's V6 engine is still available, so that argument doesn't really hold up here.

The only thing I love about the 350z besides it's unique look is how fucking well it handles. It is completely a drift/hoon/potential track rat car. I have had some great memories drifting in a 350z that you could never replicate in most stock cars.

Aside from that, the negatives imo:

The interior is beyond lack luster. It feels cheap, flimsy, and outdated.

The price is still a bit high for what you get even in today's day and age. However it's a lot less of a price gap than it was years ago.

Without going crazy, you pretty much are stuck with stock power, where as the TT can be highly modified from stock without the need to swap the turbo, build the engine, etc.

All Wheel Drive. Nuff said. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
If you'd like an insurance quotation for thus type of vehicle then please feel free to drop me a line. I'd be only too pleased to help.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dan do you have a number ill give you a call.

Ive already got one from my current insurer but every little helps i guess


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

rcarlile23 said:


> Dan do you have a number ill give you a call.
> 
> Ive already got one from my current insurer but every little helps i guess


Of course, our clubline number is 0800 916 1288

Dan


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just tried to ring and was waiting for a while. you ok pming me with a direct line and I will call when I finish work?


----------



## Eddo (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd argue that the 350 is a much more meatier steer than the TT. It felt like a proper man's car with heavier inputs generally and it was a little rough around the edges, which I quite liked. The RWD nature of it made it more interesting to drive, and all said and done it's a ~300hp RWD car that you could hang the back end out of.

As has been mentioned, the interior was vile, though it had an interesting array of cubby holes. Road noise was insane, and I found the space behind the rear seats to be really awkward. The car was heavier than a TT though (no actual joke)

Engine was very linear and had a fairly good note to it. Drank fuel like it was going out of fashion though - mine averaged about 22. If you're keen, buy a blue GT packed one. They have a slippy diff and the colour makes them that much easier to sell on.

I do miss the character, but I sold it and bought a Boxster S in the end. I'd do the same again given the scenario.


----------



## 99hjacko (Oct 3, 2015)

I came from a 350z, much sportier drive than the TT, Real fun on the twisty stuff, not as good as a GT Car for long distance stuff and isn't as nice a place to be as my mk2 TT but so much fun on the twisty stuff, arguably prettier car than the mk1 and pre-facelift mk2 and much more masculine car than both I think. TT With a 2.0tfsi can be made a lot faster however and the 350z is always going to drink fuel. My 300bhp 2.0TFSI TT mk2 does about 30mpg daily driving it hard. My 350z on the same trips and same driving got 15mpg.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey i use to be into jap cars as my dad had a mitsubishi gto showcar as i change my cars alot i have had a the s2000 and the 350z.

350z is a good car very nice to drive and own . Felt very safe on cornering.
It felt like a a more premium car then you would expect. (Thats what i felt not like a nissan) i felt it was a nice place to be inside.
Stands out. Must have convertible in my oppinion as its a very nice car with the roof down. Very thirsty. Goes quite well strong engine. Clutches can last 30k i bought mine on 50k and only noticed it had gone when trying to spin the back wheels. Clutch pedals can play up especially when changed mine did cant remember exact reason but there wer a fault on some years. I really liked it

S2000 very cool little car a lot more dangerous just as quick untill maybe 140. 9000 rpm if its the ap1 (mk1) felt like a toned down mini f1 car even tho i have never driven a f1 car thats how i can describe it with the high revving engine racing style feel it gives you and small cabin where you feel close to the car.
Extremely reliable. Also not great on fuel as car is high reving at motorway speeds. 
I not keen on the digital dials i preffered analog.

Sorry for going on but i am bored.

The 370z are nice never owned one but suppos to be much improved

For insurance try (a plan insurance) no offence but better then adrian flux for service. And its a more personal service.


----------

